# The Colonies at Williamsburg - Olde Towne Rd



## mav (Aug 14, 2012)

Has anyone stayed here and if so what are your thoughts?  Thank you for any input you have on this resort.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll be there next June, exchanged for a 4br unit earlier this year. Way to early to see who wants to come along, as they are non-TS people who just don't understand planning a vacay that far out. 

I have some posts about it, it's rather new. Nothing bad or I wouldn't have taken the exchange. We won't be hanging around the resort that much, as there is so much to see in the area. I have 2 kids who love doing historical stuff and museums etc.


----------



## windje2000 (Aug 14, 2012)

mav said:


> Has anyone stayed here and if so what are your thoughts?  Thank you for any input you have on this resort.



I left a comment last year on the TUG Resort Database.

LINK

Links to photos at the bottom of the second page.

The resort now has its own check-in and the pool is open.  

It is still under construction.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Aug 15, 2012)

We drove through this resort when we were in Williamsburg in June and it looked like a nice resort. They had a really nice pool area.
Bernie


----------



## mav (Aug 15, 2012)

I really appreciate the replies!  Thank you


----------



## mdurette (Aug 15, 2012)

We were just there this past June in a 2BR.   As mentioned the resort is new so the rooms were very nice.  They also had have a very nice indoor and outdoor pool.  Tennis courts and a very small play structure for kids.

The entrance to the unit was a bit crazy.
1st door:  got you to a space with another door and a set of stairs that lead to the 2nd floor.
2nd door:  got you to a hallway you shared with the other unit on that floor (this hallway is also where the 2 unit holders shared a washer/dryer).
3rd door:  Finally into your unit.

A bit of a pain when you were carrying groceries in - making your way to unlocking 3 doors just to get to your unit.  But, not a biggie...just strange.

The grounds were just so so.....they either plowed all the trees down when they built or it was open fields.  They have planted, but it will take sometime for things to look "plush"

They had charchol grills around - but they were set up mainly outside the back of a few first floor units.  Some also had picnic tables.  But, I think it would have been strange for someone to come from another unit and sit behind someone elses deck to use the grills.  

Location was fine - just a short drive to most major attractions.  Right down the road from restaurants and shopping.

They really didn't have any onsite activities established.   They had smaller crafty things....but for larger things like magic shows, pool cookouts, etc they sent you up the road to their sisiter resort (name is not coming to me right now - maybe Powhatten???)

Anything specific I didn't answer....just let me know!


----------



## Nanners (Oct 17, 2012)

*Colonies at Williamsburg is really nice*

They are super new, so not rundown like some other places.  My family goes to Williamsburg every fourth of July.  Unfortunetly I have to sell mine, but it is a great place.


----------



## tillmalo (Oct 18, 2012)

*Quite nice*

We stayed there in February and thought that they were really nice.  The location was very convenient.  Just a short drive to Colonial Williamsburg.  Restaurants and grocery store just down the road.  

We were in a 4 bedroom which was essentially two, two bedroom condos that we're separated by a hallway.  The laundry room was located in that shared hallway.  We were traveling with the grandparents, so during the day we would prop open the doors to the hallway and let everyone walk back and forth between condos. At night, we'd close the doors and each family had their privacy.  

I really like the layout of the condo.  Kitchen and bathrooms were beautiful with granite and tile details and looked brand new. There was a huge outdoor pool with splash park, as well as an indoor pool.  The staff was very nice and helpful. We really enjoyed our stay.


----------

